# bluethooth radio pairing with ipone 5s



## bailey09 (Apr 30, 2015)

I don't know if this is the right place to post this, I know nothing about any of this. I recently bought a car that has a Pioneer Bluetooth radio in it and when I go to pair it up with my phone it asks for a passcode, is there a way to disable the passcode because I don't have any clue about what it is? the car is a 2005 and I assume that the radio would be the same I don't know if that matters or not. thanks if you are able to help


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

The passcode is usually 0000 or 1234

You cannot disable this, it has to be entered because this is how the phone confirms that you are allow the bluetooth link.

If those do not work, you need to find the manual for the Radio which will have the passcode in it. It is a standard code by model. I looked up a few Pioneer manuals and they have all shown 0000 as the code.


----------

